# Russian Blue (related?)



## Silverbelle (Jul 11, 2005)

I was cleaning my computer area yesterday and came across a receipt from the vets office from my girls first visit there. She was 8 weeks and a few days when I took her in.
Under description it lists "feline" female and under breed it lists her as Russian Blue. 
This is the first I have heard of this. So, I get out the rest of my paperwork from the previous 2 years and sure enough it lists her as being a Russian Blue.
I have never once suggested to my vet that she was any specific breed aside from "perfect"!

The manner in which we found each other was really magical and another post in itself.

I thought that vets should be pretty well schooled in various breeds seeing that they see everything under the sun on a daily basis. Sure, my girl is blue/silver/gray whatever you want to call her. She is also quite small framed, extremely gentle, enjoys shoulder sitting as her means of transportation and being around me constantly. She has a wonderful personality and other common traits of a Russian but there is really no way for me to be sure. 

Perhaps she has a distant relative in her lineage? Anyone care to take a look at a few pics and advise? Thanks! (for some reason my pics today are pretty small, best viewed full screen).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/ ... hanged.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/ ... hanged.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/ ... hanged.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/ ... hanged.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v610/ ... hanged.jpg


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Vets see a lot of cats, sure. That doesn't mean that they are good at identifying breeds. Vets are just like many people who think any gray cat is a Russian Blue, any longhaired cat is a Maine **** or a Norwegian Forest Cat, any brown spotted cat is a Bengal, and any pointed cat is a Siamese. 

Your girl looks like a gorgeous gray domestic shorthair to me. If you didn't buy her from a breeder, and she has no papers, then that is precisely what she is -- a gray domestic shorthair.  See the sticky at the top of this forum for more info. Basically, all domestic shorthairs and longhairs have SOMEthing in their lineage...or maybe it's more accurate to say that all purebreds have some domestic shorthair or longhair in their lineage. All of the breeds were once moggies. Breeds came about from selective breeding by humans.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a russian blue and she had sea green eyes she was so perdy i miss her=(


----------

